

The Lone Wolf Coder - anchises479
http://ladycoders.com/2013/02/14/the-lone-wolf-coder/

======
anchises479
This would be less funny to me if I wasn't sitting in the dark with two IDEs
open in my pyjamas.

------
tarahmarie
I call it being a Cowgirl Coder.

